
Does anyone even read posts? - cambassy
I submitted our startup cambassy.com, and noticed that no clicks have been made, this means that users don&#x27;t really look for new interesting posts, but instead flock around popular posts, if you read this post click upvote so we know if there is a point in posting here.
======
smt88
I almost exclusively look at the "new" section of HN, so I see almost every
new post, whether people clicked on it or not.

I'd suggest instead that "Cambassy – Your People Around the World" doesn't
really tell us anything about why we'd want to click. What does it even mean?
I have zero idea what it is, what it does, or why I'd want to know more about
it.

------
greenyoda
_" this means that users don't really look for new interesting posts"_

It's also possible that people do look for interesting posts, but didn't find
yours interesting.

I just looked at your URL, cambassy.com, and it asks me to download an app
without giving me any clue as to what it does. No thanks.

 _" if you read this post click upvote so we know if there is a point in
posting here"_

Asking for people to upvote your article is frowned upon around here. People
should upvote articles because they think they're interesting. (Please read
the Guidelines and FAQ links at the bottom of the page if you haven't done so
already.)

I like gus_massa's earlier suggestion about writing a blog post that says
interesting things about your app.

One more thing: A user ID that matches the name of a product (like "cambassy")
suggests to me that this is a drive-by posting by someone who is not (or
doesn't intend to become) a member of the HN community, and is only using HN
for advertising. (Indeed, your user history shows that you created the ID
specifically to post this one article.) I tend to ignore posts like that since
they're frequently of low quality (and often spam). Just my personal bias,
perhaps.

------
gus_massa
As a rule of thumb, you will usually get 50 + n * 100 visitors, where n is the
number of upvotes (i.e. points - 1), but it may vary a lot.

Try resubmitting again, one or two times, but wait a few days between
resubmissions. (more details in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)
).

If that fails, you can try with an interesting blog post. Do you have an
interesting real use case of a real user? Did you solve an interesting problem
while writing the project?

------
sdiq
My anecdote: I once had a Medium article posted over here and had hundreds of
people coming from HN reading the post. I think, as others are telling you,
the title needs to arouse the interest of people for them to click the link.

------
ncomputersorg
your app looks good :D

